# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Настройка D-Link

## liros

Добрый вечер. Нужна помощь. Приобрел В-Link DSL-2600U и есть проблема с подключением нета на ноуте. Через вай-Фай. Вроде все настроил. Он работает как свич. То есть вижу папки на компе  ноута и наоборот. Комп на нет выходит свободно. А вот ноутбук нет. Заранее спасибо за ответ. Желательно на мыло liros1@mail.ru:confused::confused:

----------

